# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  تنظیم maven برای جاوا

## kiani2012

سلام من maven را نصب کردم نظیمات Environment variables را هم انجام دادم و فایل pom.xml را اضافه کردم
ولی باز هم زمانی که دستور mvn clear package را میزنم ارور پلاگین میده

کسی میدونه مشکل چیه؟


 Building my-app 1[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time: 0.110 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2015-11-02T22:48:51+03:30
[INFO] Final Memory: 6M/245M
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Unknown lifecycle phase "clear". You must specify a valid lifecycle phase or a goal in the format <plugin-prefix>:<goal> or <plugin-group-id>:<plugin-artifact-id>[:<plugin-version>]:<goal>. Available lifecycle phases are: validate, initialize, generate-sources, process-sources, generate-resources, process-resources, compile, process-classes, generate-test-sources, process-test-sources, generate-test-resources, process-test-resources, test-compile, process-test-classes, test, prepare-package, package, pre-integration-test, integration-test, post-integration-test, verify, install, deploy, pre-clean, clean, post-clean, pre-site, site, post-site, site-deploy. -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:

[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/d...FoundException

----------


## -سیّد-

سلام
دستورتون رو اشتباه وارد کردید. به جای clear باید clean بزنید.

----------


## kiani2012

> سلام
> دستورتون رو اشتباه وارد کردید. به جای clear باید clean بزنید.


بله درسته ، من فایل pom را از آدرس زیر در پوشه YCSB قرار دادم ولی الان این ارور رو میده
https://github.com/brianfrankcooper/...master/pom.xml


ارور
[ERROR] [ERROR] Some problems were encountered while processing the POMs:[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\core of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\binding-parent of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\accumulo of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\aerospike of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\cassandra of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\cassandra2 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\couchbase of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\distribution of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\dynamodb of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\elasticsearch of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\gemfire of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hbase094 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hbase098 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hbase10 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hypertable of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\infinispan of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\jdbc of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\kudu of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\mongodb of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\orientdb of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\redis of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
[ERROR] Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\tarantool of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist @
 @
[ERROR] The build could not read 1 project -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR]   The project com.yahoo.ycsb:root:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT (C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml) has 22 errors
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\core of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\binding-parent of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\accumulo of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\aerospike of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\cassandra of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\cassandra2 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\couchbase of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\distribution of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\dynamodb of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\elasticsearch of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\gemfire of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hbase094 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hbase098 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hbase10 of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\hypertable of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\infinispan of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\jdbc of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\kudu of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\mongodb of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\orientdb of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\redis of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]     Child module C:\Evaluate\ycsb\tarantool of C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml does not exist
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/d...ldingException

----------


## -سیّد-

خوب به نظر می‌رسه شما YCSB رو درست و کامل دریافت نکردید. اگه سورسش رو به صورت کامل دریافت کنید، اولاً نیازی نیست فایل pom.xml رو به صورت جداگانه دریافت کنید و در پوشه‌ی مقصد قرار بدید، ثانیاً تمام این خطاهایی که می‌ده برطرف می‌شه، چون سورس کاملش شامل تمام این sub-module ها هست.
در صورتی که سورس رو به صورت کامل دریافت کنید، با اجرای دستور mvn compile یا دستورات مشابه، تمام پروژه‌ها compile می‌شن. یا مثلاً اگه می‌خواین پروژه‌های eclipse براشون ساخته بشه، توی پوشه‌ی پدر دستور mvn eclipse:eclipse رو اجرا کنید که باعث می‌شه برای هر کدوم از sub-module ها یه پروژه‌ی eclipse جداگانه ساخته بشه. البته احتمالاً نیازی به این کار نخواهید داشت، چون نمی‌خواین توی YCSB کد بزنید.
در ضمن اگه نمی‌خواین حین build شدن module ها تست‌های اونها اجرا بشه (ممکنه خیلی طول بکشه، بستگی به تست‌ها داره)، از دستور زیر استفاده کنید:
mvn -DskipTests compile

----------


## kiani2012

سلام مجدد
من فایلی که توی ایت لینک هست رو برداشتم
https://github.com/brianfrankcooper/...master/pom.xml
سورس کاملشو من پیدا نکردم

----------


## kiani2012

این رو هم قرار دادم ولی یه ارور داد

ارور :
[ERROR] [ERROR] Some problems were encountered while processing the POMs:[FATAL] Non-parseable POM C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml: Unrecognised tag: 'reporting' (position: START_TAG seen ...</pluginManagement>\r\n\r\n            <reporting>... @141:24)  @ line 141, column 24
 @
[ERROR] The build could not read 1 project -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR]   The project  (C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml) has 1 error
[ERROR]     Non-parseable POM C:\Evaluate\ycsb\pom.xml: Unrecognised tag: 'reporting' (position: START_TAG seen ...</pluginManagement>\r\n\r\n            <reporting>... @141:24)  @ line 141, column 24 -> [Help 2]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/d...ldingException
[ERROR] [Help 2] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/d...ParseException


فایل pom :

<project>    <modelVersion>4.0.0</modelVersion>
    <name>Maven Default Project</name>


    <repositories>
        <repository>
            <id>central</id>
                <name>Maven Repository Switchboard</name>
                <layout>default</layout>
                <url>http://repo1.maven.org/maven2</url>
                <snapshots>
                    <enabled>false</enabled>
                </snapshots>
        </repository>
    </repositories>


    <pluginRepositories>
        <pluginRepository>
            <id>central</id>
                <name>Maven Plugin Repository</name>
                <url>http://repo1.maven.org/maven2</url>
                <layout>default</layout>
                <snapshots>
                    <enabled>false</enabled>
                </snapshots>
                <releases>
                    <updatePolicy>never</updatePolicy>
                </releases>
        </pluginRepository>
    </pluginRepositories>


    <build>
            <directory>${project.basedir}/target</directory>
            <outputDirectory>
                ${project.build.directory}/classes
            </outputDirectory>
            <finalName>${project.artifactId}-${project.version}</finalName>
            <testOutputDirectory>
                ${project.build.directory}/test-classes
            </testOutputDirectory>
            <sourceDirectory>
                ${project.basedir}/src/main/java
            </sourceDirectory>
            <scriptSourceDirectory>src/main/scripts</scriptSourceDirectory>
            <testSourceDirectory>
                ${project.basedir}/src/test/java
            </testSourceDirectory>
            <resources>
                <resource>
                    <directory>${project.basedir}/src/main/resources</directory>
                </resource>
            </resources>
            <testResources>
                <testResource>
                    <directory>${project.basedir}/src/test/resources</directory>
                </testResource>
            </testResources>




            <pluginManagement>
                    <plugins>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-antrun-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>1.3</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-assembly-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.2-beta-2</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-clean-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.2</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-compiler-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.0.2</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-dependency-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.0</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-deploy-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.4</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-ear-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.3.1</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-ejb-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.1</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-install-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.2</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-jar-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.2</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-javadoc-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.5</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-plugin-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.4.3</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-rar-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.2</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-release-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.0-beta-8</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-resources-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.3</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-site-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.0-beta-7</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-source-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.0.4</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-surefire-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.4.3</version>
                        </plugin>
                        <plugin>
                            <artifactId>maven-war-plugin</artifactId>
                            <version>2.1-alpha-2</version>
                        </plugin>
                    </plugins>
            </pluginManagement>


            <reporting>
                <outputDirectory>target/site</outputDirectory>
            </reporting>
</project>

----------


## -سیّد-

سرویس github یه سرویس هست که روش سورس‌های پروژه‌ها در اختیار همه هست. شما برای این که کد رو کامپایل کنید، باید سورسش رو دریافت کنید. برای این کار هم روش‌های مختلفی هست. مثلاً می‌تونید از طریق اون دکمه‌ی Download ZIP که توی صفحه‌ی اول پروژه سمت راست هست کلش رو به عنوان یه فایل ZIP دریافت کنید و روی سیستم extract کنید. یه راه دیگه‌اش که اصولی‌تر هست و برای development استفاده می‌شه، اینه که git رو روی سیستمتون نصب کنید و بعد توی command line یه پوشه‌ی خالی بسازید و توش دستور زیر رو اجرا کنید:
git clone https://github.com/brianfrankcooper/YCSB.git
این دستور می‌ره تمام سورس رو براتون میاره توی پوشه‌ی مورد نظر و آماده‌ی دستکاریش می‌کنه! یعنی هر تغییری که روش بدید، توسط git داره track می‌شه. درباره‌ی git اینجا بیشتر بخونید:
http://git-scm.com
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_%28software%29

----------


## kiani2012

> سرویس github یه سرویس هست که روش سورس‌های پروژه‌ها در اختیار همه هست. شما برای این که کد رو کامپایل کنید، باید سورسش رو دریافت کنید. برای این کار هم روش‌های مختلفی هست. مثلاً می‌تونید از طریق اون دکمه‌ی Download ZIP که توی صفحه‌ی اول پروژه سمت راست هست کلش رو به عنوان یه فایل ZIP دریافت کنید و روی سیستم extract کنید. یه راه دیگه‌اش که اصولی‌تر هست و برای development استفاده می‌شه، اینه که git رو روی سیستمتون نصب کنید و بعد توی command line یه پوشه‌ی خالی بسازید و توش دستور زیر رو اجرا کنید:
> git clone https://github.com/brianfrankcooper/YCSB.git
> این دستور می‌ره تمام سورس رو براتون میاره توی پوشه‌ی مورد نظر و آماده‌ی دستکاریش می‌کنه! یعنی هر تغییری که روش بدید، توسط git داره track می‌شه. درباره‌ی git اینجا بیشتر بخونید:
> http://git-scm.com
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_%28software%29


من قبلا YCSB رو دانلود کردم حدود 207mb (البته نه با دستور فوق)
نمیدونم شاید اونی که من دانلود کردم مشکل داره.

----------


## kiani2012

این ارور رو میده:

[INFO] YCSB Root .......................................... FAILURE [  3.615 s][INFO] Core YCSB .......................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Per Datastore Binding descriptor ................... SKIPPED
[INFO] YCSB Datastore Binding Parent ...................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Accumulo DB Binding ................................ SKIPPED
[INFO] Aerospike DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Cassandra DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Cassandra 2.1+ DB Binding .......................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Couchbase Binding .................................. SKIPPED
[INFO] DynamoDB DB Binding ................................ SKIPPED
[INFO] ElasticSearch Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] Gemfire DB Binding ................................. SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 0.98.x DB Binding ............................ SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 0.94.x DB Binding ............................ SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 1.0 DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Hypertable DB Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] Infinispan DB Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] JDBC DB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Kudu DB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] MongoDB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] OrientDB Binding ................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Redis DB Binding ................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Tarantool DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] YCSB Release Distribution Builder .................. SKIPPED
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time: 4.604 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2015-11-06T21:19:01+03:30
[INFO] Final Memory: 10M/245M
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Plugin org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-checkstyle-plugin:2.15 or one of its dependencies could not be resolved: Failed to read artifact descriptor for org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-checkstyle-plugin:jar:2.15: Could not transfer artifact org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-checkstyle-plugin:pom:2.15 from/to central (https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2): This is usually a temporary error during hostname resolution and means that the local server did not receive a response from an authoritative server -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/d...utionException

----------


## -سیّد-

خوب همونطور که ته دستور می‌بینید، پیغام خطاش اینه که نتونسته یه پلاگین maven رو از اینترنت دریافت کنه. یا سیستمتون به اینترنت وصل نیست، یا در اون لحظه مشکلی پیش اومده بوده، یا دسترسی شما به سایتی که maven می‌خواد ازش plugin اش رو بگیره (که اون وسطا آدرسش رو نوشته: https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2 ) قطعه. چک کنید به این سایت دسترسی دارید یا نه، بعد دوباره دستور رو اجرا کنید.

----------


## kiani2012

> خوب همونطور که ته دستور می‌بینید، پیغام خطاش اینه که نتونسته یه پلاگین maven رو از اینترنت دریافت کنه. یا سیستمتون به اینترنت وصل نیست، یا در اون لحظه مشکلی پیش اومده بوده، یا دسترسی شما به سایتی که maven می‌خواد ازش plugin اش رو بگیره (که اون وسطا آدرسش رو نوشته: https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2 ) قطعه. چک کنید به این سایت دسترسی دارید یا نه، بعد دوباره دستور رو اجرا کنید.


بله مشکلی نداره
اگر وسط دانلود شدن کانکشن قطع بشه باید cmd را ببندیم و دوباره باز کنیم؟

----------


## kiani2012

بعد از چند بار تلاش دوباره این ارور رو داد:
[INFO] Reactor Summary:[INFO]
[INFO] YCSB Root .......................................... SUCCESS [  2.176 s]
[INFO] Core YCSB .......................................... SUCCESS [ 21.617 s]
[INFO] Per Datastore Binding descriptor ................... SUCCESS [  0.833 s]
[INFO] YCSB Datastore Binding Parent ...................... SUCCESS [  1.631 s]
[INFO] Accumulo DB Binding ................................ FAILURE [  6.660 s]
[INFO] Aerospike DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Cassandra DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Cassandra 2.1+ DB Binding .......................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Couchbase Binding .................................. SKIPPED
[INFO] DynamoDB DB Binding ................................ SKIPPED
[INFO] ElasticSearch Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] Gemfire DB Binding ................................. SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 0.98.x DB Binding ............................ SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 0.94.x DB Binding ............................ SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 1.0 DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Hypertable DB Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] Infinispan DB Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] JDBC DB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Kudu DB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] MongoDB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] OrientDB Binding ................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Redis DB Binding ................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Tarantool DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] YCSB Release Distribution Builder .................. SKIPPED
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time: 33.431 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2015-11-07T18:40:16+03:30
[INFO] Final Memory: 37M/319M
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal on project accumulo-binding: Could not resolve dependencies for project com.yahoo.ycsb:accumulo-binding:jar:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT: The following artifacts could not be resolved: org.apache.accumulo:accumulo-core:jar:1.6.0, com.google.guava:guava:jar:15.0, jline:jline:jar:2.11, log4j:log4j:jar:1.2.16, org.apache.accumulo:accumulo-fate:jar:1.6.0, org.apache.accumulo:accumulo-start:jar:1.6.0, org.apache.accumulo:accumulo-trace:jar:1.6.0, org.apache.commons:commons-math:jar:2.1, org.apache.commons:commons-vfs2:jar:2.0, org.apache.maven.scm:maven-scm-api:jar:1.4, org.codehaus.plexus:plexus-utils:jar:1.5.6, org.apache.maven.scm:maven-scm-provider-svnexe:jar:1.4, org.apache.maven.scm:maven-scm-provider-svn-commons:jar:1.4, regexp:regexp:jar:1.3, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-client:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-hdfs:jar:2.2.0, com.google.protobuf:protobuf-java:jar:2.5.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-mapreduce-client-app:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-mapreduce-client-common:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-yarn-client:jar:2.2.0, com.google.inject:guice:jar:3.0, javax.inject:javax.inject:jar:1, com.sun.jersey.jersey-test-framework:jersey-test-framework-grizzly2:jar:1.9, com.sun.jersey.jersey-test-framework:jersey-test-framework-core:jar:1.9, javax.servlet:javax.servlet-api:jar:3.0.1, com.sun.jersey:jersey-client:jar:1.9, com.sun.jersey:jersey-grizzly2:jar:1.9, org.glassfish.grizzly:grizzly-http:jar:2.1.2, org.glassfish.grizzly:grizzly-framework:jar:2.1.2, org.glassfish.gmbal:gmbal-api-only:jar:3.0.0-b023, org.glassfish.external:management-api:jar:3.0.0-b012, org.glassfish.grizzly:grizzly-http-server:jar:2.1.2, org.glassfish.grizzly:grizzly-rcm:jar:2.1.2, org.glassfish.grizzly:grizzly-http-servlet:jar:2.1.2, org.glassfish:javax.servlet:jar:3.1, com.sun.jersey:jersey-server:jar:1.9, asm:asm:jar:3.1, com.sun.jersey:jersey-core:jar:1.9, com.sun.jersey:jersey-json:jar:1.9, org.codehaus.jettison:jettison:jar:1.1, stax:stax-api:jar:1.0.1, com.sun.xml.bind:jaxb-impl:jar:2.2.3-1, javax.xml.bind:jaxb-api:jar:2.2.2, javax.activation:activation:jar:1.1, org.codehaus.jackson:jackson-jaxrs:jar:1.8.3, org.codehaus.jackson:jackson-xc:jar:1.8.3, com.sun.jersey.contribs:jersey-guice:jar:1.9, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-yarn-server-common:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-mapreduce-client-shuffle:jar:2.2.0, org.slf4j:slf4j-log4j12:jar:1.7.5, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-yarn-api:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-mapreduce-client-core:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-yarn-common:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-mapreduce-client-jobclient:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-annotations:jar:2.2.0, org.apache.thrift:libthrift:jar:0.9.0, org.apache.httpcomponents:httpclient:jar:4.1.3, org.apache.httpcomponents:httpcore:jar:4.1.3, org.slf4j:slf4j-api:jar:1.6.4, org.apache.zookeeper:zookeeper:jar:3.3.1, org.apache.hadoop:hadoop-core:jar:0.20.203.0, xmlenc:xmlenc:jar:0.52, commons-httpclient:commons-httpclient:jar:3.0.1, commons-net:commons-net:jar:1.4.1, org.mortbay.jetty:jetty:jar:6.1.26, org.mortbay.jetty:servlet-api:jar:2.5-20081211, org.mortbay.jetty:jetty-util:jar:6.1.26, tomcat:jasper-runtime:jar:5.5.12, tomcat:jasper-compiler:jar:5.5.12, org.mortbay.jetty:jsp-api-2.1:jar:6.1.14, org.mortbay.jetty:servlet-api-2.5:jar:6.1.14, org.mortbay.jetty:jsp-2.1:jar:6.1.14, ant:ant:jar:1.6.5, commons-el:commons-el:jar:1.0, net.java.dev.jets3t:jets3t:jar:0.7.1, net.sf.kosmosfs:kfs:jar:0.3, hsqldb:hsqldb:jar:1.8.0.10, org.eclipse.jdt:core:jar:3.1.1: Could not transfer artifact org.apache.accumulo:accumulo-core:jar:1.6.0 from/to central (https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2): repo.maven.apache.org: Unknown host repo.maven.apache.org -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/d...utionException
[ERROR]
[ERROR] After correcting the problems, you can resume the build with the command
[ERROR]   mvn <goals> -rf :accumulo-binding

----------


## -سیّد-

به نظر می‌رسه ارتباط اینترنت سیستم شما مشکل داره. انتهای پیغام خطایی که داده رو نگاه کنید:

Unknown host repo.maven.apache.org

یعنی نتونسته از DNS آدرس این سایت رو بپرسه. با توجه به این که یه مقدار جلو رفته و بعد این پیغام رو داده، احتمالاً اینترنتتون داره قطع و وصل می‌شه.

همونطور که تهش نوشته، می‌تونید با این دستور، build رو از اونجایی که خراب شد ادامه بدید:

mvn <goals> -rf :accumulo-binding


که به جای اون <goals> باید goal هایی که زده بودید رو بزنید (مثلاً compile یا install). فقط حواستون باشه که clean رو نزنید که قبلی‌هایی که تا اینجا با موفقیت ساخته و جلو رفته رو پاک نکنه دوباره بخواد بسازه!

----------


## kiani2012

> به نظر می‌رسه ارتباط اینترنت سیستم شما مشکل داره. انتهای پیغام خطایی که داده رو نگاه کنید:
> 
> Unknown host repo.maven.apache.org
> 
> یعنی نتونسته از DNS آدرس این سایت رو بپرسه. با توجه به این که یه مقدار جلو رفته و بعد این پیغام رو داده، احتمالاً اینترنتتون داره قطع و وصل می‌شه.
> 
> همونطور که تهش نوشته، می‌تونید با این دستور، build رو از اونجایی که خراب شد ادامه بدید:
> 
> mvn <goals> -rf :accumulo-binding
> ...


اوکی ممنون امتحان میکنم.

----------


## kiani2012

دستور resume را که میزنم همه skip میشن:

[INFO] Accumulo DB Binding ................................ FAILURE [  3.489 s][INFO] Aerospike DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Cassandra DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Cassandra 2.1+ DB Binding .......................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Couchbase Binding .................................. SKIPPED
[INFO] DynamoDB DB Binding ................................ SKIPPED
[INFO] ElasticSearch Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] Gemfire DB Binding ................................. SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 0.98.x DB Binding ............................ SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 0.94.x DB Binding ............................ SKIPPED
[INFO] HBase 1.0 DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Hypertable DB Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] Infinispan DB Binding .............................. SKIPPED
[INFO] JDBC DB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Kudu DB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] MongoDB Binding .................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] OrientDB Binding ................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Redis DB Binding ................................... SKIPPED
[INFO] Tarantool DB Binding ............................... SKIPPED
[INFO] YCSB Release Distribution Builder .................. SKIPPED
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] BUILD FAILURE
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[INFO] Total time: 4.142 s
[INFO] Finished at: 2015-11-07T19:31:23+03:30
[INFO] Final Memory: 11M/245M
[INFO] ------------------------------------------------------------------------
[ERROR] Failed to execute goal on project accumulo-binding: Could not resolve dependencies for project com.yahoo.ycsb:accumulo-binding:jar:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT: Could not find artifact com.yahoo.ycsb:core:jar:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT -> [Help 1]
[ERROR]
[ERROR] To see the full stack trace of the errors, re-run Maven with the -e switch.
[ERROR] Re-run Maven using the -X switch to enable full debug logging.
[ERROR]
[ERROR] For more information about the errors and possible solutions, please read the following articles:
[ERROR] [Help 1] http://cwiki.apache.org/confluence/d...utionException

----------


## -سیّد-

لطفاً یه مقدار بیشتر دقت کنید. قرار نیست هر پیغام خطایی گرفتید بیارید اینجا بنویسید! یه دور پیغامش رو بخونید، قشنگ واضح توضیح داده چه اتفاقی افتاده.
اون skip هایی که می‌بینید، به خاطر این بوده که اولیشون error داده:

[INFO] Accumulo DB Binding ................................ FAILURE

خوب وقتی اولی خطا بده، بقیه رو skip می‌کنه.

خطاش رو هم پایینتر نوشته:

Could not resolve dependencies for project com.yahoo.ycsb:accumulo-binding:jar:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT: Could not find artifact com.yahoo.ycsb:core:jar:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT

دلیلش احتمالاً اینه که نسخه‌ای که شما گرفتید (مخصوصاً با توجه به SNAPSHOT ای که ته نسخه‌اش نوشته) نسخه‌ی release شده نیست و در نتیجه در repository های maven موجود نیست. این ماژولی هم که می‌خواد بسازه، به ycsb-core وابسته هست. پس باید نسخه‌ی آخرش (همینی که دارید باهاش کار می‌کنید) رو روی سیستم خودتون به صورت local بسازید که بتونید ازش استفاده کنید. برای این کار می‌تونید دستور زیر رو استفاده کنید:

mvn -DskipTests install

----------


## kiani2012

نه متاسفانه نشد.

----------


## -سیّد-

نشد؟! چی نشد؟! خطا داد؟ کامپیوتر خاموش شد؟ برق رفت؟! :)
یه توضیح حداقلی می‌نوشتید! خروجی دستور mvn install چی بود؟

----------


## kiani2012

> نشد؟! چی نشد؟! خطا داد؟ کامپیوتر خاموش شد؟ برق رفت؟! :)
> یه توضیح حداقلی می‌نوشتید! خروجی دستور mvn install چی بود؟


بازم میگه اطلاعات رو نمیتونه انتقال بده 
چند بار هم امتحان کردم
Failed to execute goal on project cassandra2-binding: Could not resolve dependencies for project com.yahoo.ycsb:cassandra2-binding:jar:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT: Could not transfer artifact org.cassandraunit:cassandra-unit-shaded:jar:2.1.9.2 from/to central (https://repo.maven.apache.org/maven2): repo.maven.apache.org: Unknown host repo.maven.apache.org -> [Hel

----------


## -سیّد-

خوب این دیگه به نظر می‌رسه مشکل اینترنت شماس. دقت کنید که اول این خطا رو داده بود، بعدش یه خطای دیگه داده بود (که نمی‌تونم ycsb-core رو پیدا کنم)، و الان دوباره داره خطای اینترنتی می‌ده.
می‌تونید package های مورد نظر رو که خطا می‌ده، یه جوری download کنید و در پوشه‌ی maven repository محلی خودتون قرار بدید (توی لینوکس این پوشه در HOME شما در آدرس m2/repository. قرار داره، ویندوزش رو نمی‌دونم).
به عنوان مثال این پکیجی که الان داره خطا می‌ده، این هست:
org.cassandraunit:cassandra-unit-shaded:jar:2.1.9.2
که آدرسش روی central maven repository اینجا می‌شه:
https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/c...ed-2.1.9.2.jar

شما یه آزمایش کنید ببینید می‌تونید این فایل رو روی همون سیستمی که دارید روش YCSB رو build می‌کنید دریافت کنید؟

----------


## kiani2012

سلام
من همین دستور رو در جایی دیگه و با اینترنتی با پهنای باند بیشتر چند بار امتحان کردم تا HBase عملیات sucess شد ولی از cassandra ارور داد:

[ERROR] Failed to execute goal on project hypertable-binding: Could not resolve dependencies for project com.yahoo.ycsb:hypertable-binding:jar:0.6.0-SNAPSHOT: Failed to collect dependencies at org.hypertable:hypertable:jar:0.9.5.6: Failed to read artifact descriptor for org.hypertable:hypertable:jar:0.9.5.6: Could not transfer artifact org.hypertable:hypertable:pom:0.9.5.6 from/to clojars.org (http://clojars.org/repo): Connect to clojars.org:80 [clojars.org/173.230.139.200] failed: Connection timed out: connect -> [Help 1]

----------


## -سیّد-

یه بار پیغام خطا رو تا تهش بخونید، به خوبی توضیح داده که چه اتفاقی افتاده.

----------


## kiani2012

> یه بار پیغام خطا رو تا تهش بخونید، به خوبی توضیح داده که چه اتفاقی افتاده.


بله متوجه شدم ولی برای حل مشکل من دیگه نمیدونم چه کار کنم
اگر Proxy تعریف کنم مشکل حل نمیشه؟
http://maven.apache.org/guides/mini/guide-proxies.html

----------


## -سیّد-

من الان آزمایش کردم، تونستم آدرس http://clojars.org/repo رو که به شما خطا داده باز کنم. اگه نمی‌تونید بازش کنید، بله، proxy می‌تونه کمکتون کنه.

----------


## kiani2012

برای خود من هم باز میشه
مشکل از این نسخه maven نیست؟
این لینکو ببینید:  
https://home.java.net/forum/topic/gl...roject-orgglas

----------


## -سیّد-

ممکنه. ولی اونجا تصریح کرده که باید با نسخه‌ی ۲.۲.۱ سیستم رو build کنید. اینجا من چنین تصریحی ندیدم (دقت کنید که اونجا می‌خواسته glassfish رو build کنه، ycsb از نظر ابعاد قابل مقایسه با glassfish نیست!). در هر صورت می‌تونید آزمایش کنید.

یه نکته‌ی دیگه این که می‌تونید برای این که خیالتون راحت‌تر باشه، از نسخه‌های stable پروژه استفاده کنید. نسخه‌های release شده‌ی ycsb رو می‌تونید اینجا ببینید:
https://github.com/brianfrankcooper/YCSB/releases
آخرین نسخه‌ی ycsb که release شده، 0.4.0 هست:
https://github.com/brianfrankcooper/...ases/tag/0.4.0
و البته همونطور که می‌بینید، نسخه‌ی 0.5.0 هم به صورت RC آماده‌ی دریافت هست. برای کاری که شما می‌خواین بکنین، فکر کنم همون 0.4.0 کافی باشه.

----------


## kiani2012

قبلا همین نسخه 207m را دانلود کردم که Pom.xml نداشت.

----------


## -سیّد-

اون نسخه‌ی ۲۰۷ مگابایتی سورس نیست، نسخه‌ی باینری هست. توی نسخه‌ی باینری کسی pom.xml نمی‌ذاره. فایل pom.xml برای build کردن سورس هست.
حالا شما یا سورس رو (آخرین گزینه) دانلود کنید و build کنید، یا همون نسخه‌ی binary رو دانلود کنید و اجرا کنید (دیگه نیازی به build نداره). فقط احتمالاً اون نسخه برای لینوکس ساخته شده، اگه توی ویندوز می‌خواین اجرا کنین، باید همون سورسش رو بگیرید و build کنید (البته مطمئن نیستم، باید توش رو ببینید).

کلاً توصیه نمی‌کنم با ویندوز از این ژانگولرها بزنید! ویندوز برای اینجور کارا ساخته نشده!  :چشمک:

----------


## kiani2012

> اون نسخه‌ی ۲۰۷ مگابایتی سورس نیست، نسخه‌ی باینری هست. توی نسخه‌ی باینری کسی pom.xml نمی‌ذاره. فایل pom.xml برای build کردن سورس هست.
> حالا شما یا سورس رو (آخرین گزینه) دانلود کنید و build کنید، یا همون نسخه‌ی binary رو دانلود کنید و اجرا کنید (دیگه نیازی به build نداره). فقط احتمالاً اون نسخه برای لینوکس ساخته شده، اگه توی ویندوز می‌خواین اجرا کنین، باید همون سورسش رو بگیرید و build کنید (البته مطمئن نیستم، باید توش رو ببینید).
> 
> کلاً توصیه نمی‌کنم با ویندوز از این ژانگولرها بزنید! ویندوز برای اینجور کارا ساخته نشده!


سلام روی hypertable به بعد جواب نمیده اگر دستی دانلود کنم باید توی پوشه m2کپی کنم؟

----------


## kiani2012

‎ سلام دستی دانلود کردم و مسیر خودش کپی کردم‎ یه دفعه همه Success شدن ولی دوباره تست میکنم همونطوره

----------


## -سیّد-

یعنی چی «تست می‌کنم همونطوره»؟ چه دستوری زدید چی گفت؟

----------


## kiani2012

> یعنی چی «تست می‌کنم همونطوره»؟ چه دستوری زدید چی گفت؟


دستور mvn package
یه دفعه با دستور Resume جواب میده دو مرتبه که با دستور mvn package (بدون clean) اجرا میکنم روی بعضی موارد مثل cassandra 
fail میشه.

----------


## -سیّد-

fail که می‌شه، چی می‌گه؟ باز هم package رو نمی‌تونه پیدا کنه؟ آیا پکیج رو که به صورت دستی دریافت کردید، توی آدرس درست قرار دادید؟ مثلاً همون cassandra که بالاتر مثالش رو زدم:



> org.cassandraunit:cassandra-unit-shaded:jar:2.1.9.2
> که آدرسش روی central maven repository اینجا می‌شه:
> https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/c...ed-2.1.9.2.jar


در این مورد، باید فایل jar رو توی پوشه‌ی m2/repository/org/cassandraunit/cassandra-unit-shaded/2.1.9.2 کپی کنید (دقیقاً همون مسیری که روی سرور هست).

یه نکته‌ی دیگه: نسخه‌ی 0.4.0 رو آزمایش کردید؟

----------


## kiani2012

> fail که می‌شه، چی می‌گه؟ باز هم package رو نمی‌تونه پیدا کنه؟ آیا پکیج رو که به صورت دستی دریافت کردید، توی آدرس درست قرار دادید؟ مثلاً همون cassandra که بالاتر مثالش رو زدم:
> 
> در این مورد، باید فایل jar رو توی پوشه‌ی m2/repository/org/cassandraunit/cassandra-unit-shaded/2.1.9.2 کپی کنید (دقیقاً همون مسیری که روی سرور هست).
> 
> یه نکته‌ی دیگه: نسخه‌ی 0.4.0 رو آزمایش کردید؟


سلام درست شد

ی سوال دیگه برای نمایش help گفته شده دستور : bin/ycsb زده بشه ولی این دستور رو نمیشناسه

----------


## -سیّد-

خوب اگه نگاه کنید، توی پوشه‌ی bin، فایل ycsb وجود داره. مشکل اینه که این فایل، یه shell script لینوکسی هست! همونطور که گفتم، ویندوز برای اینجور کارها خیلی مناسب نیست! :)
البته اون فایل، یه فایل پایتون هست که با shell هم اجرا می‌شه. برای اجرای اون توی ویندوز، کافیه اسمش رو به ycsb.py تغییر بدید و بعد اجراش کنید (البته برای این کار باید پایتون روی سیستمتون نصب باشه).

پ.ن. چی شد که درست شد؟ لطفاً درست توضیح بدید که پس فردا یه نفر دیگه اگه همین مشکل رو پیدا کرد و اومد این topic رو خوند، بتونه تا آخر دنبال کنه و به نتیجه برسه. در ضمن جواب سؤال دومم رو ندادید: نسخه‌ی 0.4.0 رو آزمایش کردید؟

----------


## kiani2012

> خوب اگه نگاه کنید، توی پوشه‌ی bin، فایل ycsb وجود داره. مشکل اینه که این فایل، یه shell script لینوکسی هست! همونطور که گفتم، ویندوز برای اینجور کارها خیلی مناسب نیست! :)
> البته اون فایل، یه فایل پایتون هست که با shell هم اجرا می‌شه. برای اجرای اون توی ویندوز، کافیه اسمش رو به ycsb.py تغییر بدید و بعد اجراش کنید (البته برای این کار باید پایتون روی سیستمتون نصب باشه).
> 
> پ.ن. چی شد که درست شد؟ لطفاً درست توضیح بدید که پس فردا یه نفر دیگه اگه همین مشکل رو پیدا کرد و اومد این topic رو خوند، بتونه تا آخر دنبال کنه و به نتیجه برسه. در ضمن جواب سؤال دومم رو ندادید: نسخه‌ی 0.4.0 رو آزمایش کردید؟


جالبه فقط شما پاسخ میدید :)
به صورت دستی این پسوند رو بهش اضافه کنم؟ دستوری معادل این دستور برای cmd نیست 
گفتم ، روی هر گزینه ای که fail داد(برای من روی cassandra+2 ) از آدرس http://clojars.org/repo  به صورت دستی دانلود کردم و در پوشه خودش در مسیر m2 قرار دادم و دوباره دستور رو اجرا کردم 
نسخه 0.4.0 را هم دانلود کردم ولی چون نسخه فعلی جواب داد امتحانش نکردم

ی سوال دیگه چطور میتونم پایگاه داده ای که دانلود کردم رو تست کنم ببینم درست کار میکنه یا نه؟

----------


## -سیّد-

> جالبه فقط شما پاسخ میدید :)


:)
خوب یه دلیلش اینه که من اینجا watch دارم و هر جوابی شما می‌دی، من سریع متوجه می‌شم میام جواب می‌دم. ولی بقیه دیرتر متوجه می‌شن.
یه علت دیگه‌اش اینه که کمتر کسی اینجا با BigData کار کرده که بعدش بخواد با YCSB آشنایی داشته باشه. من هم به علت چند سال کار روی BigData توی موتور یوز با این سیستم‌ها آشنایی دارم. اگه این سؤال رو توی انجمن NoSQL می‌پرسیدید شاید تعداد بیشتری می‌تونستن جواب بدن. البته اصل سؤال شما maven ای بود، ولی بالاخره به YCSB مربوط می‌شد.




> به صورت دستی این پسوند رو بهش اضافه کنم؟ دستوری معادل این دستور برای cmd نیست


اون دوستی که این پروژه (YCSB) رو ساخته، فقط فایل لینوکسیش رو گذاشته. shell لینوکس این امکان رو به شما می‌ده که توی خط اولش مشخص کنید این فایل با چه دستوری اجرا بشه. اگه با یه ویرایشگر مثل ++Nodepad یا Notepad معمولی بازش کنید، توی خط اولش می‌بینید که گفته از python استفاده کن. ویندوز تا جایی که من می‌دونم، این امکان رو به شما نمی‌ده. ولی مشکلی نیست، کافیه پسوندش رو عوض کنید و یه py. تهش بذارید تا توی ویندوز هم بره با python اجراش کنه (ویندوز به پسوند نگاه می‌کنه و می‌فهمه با چه برنامه‌ای باید فایل رو اجرا کنه).




> ی سوال دیگه چطور میتونم پایگاه داده ای که دانلود کردم رو تست کنم ببینم درست کار میکنه یا نه؟


منظورتون رو از سؤال نفهمیدم. یعنی شما مثلاً HBase رو دانلود کردی، حالا می‌خوای تستش کنی ببینی HBase درست کار می‌کنه یا نه؟ یا YCSB رو می‌خوای تست کنی؟
اگه HBase رو می‌خوای تست کنی، اولاً نیازی نیست! چون خودشون تستش می‌کنن! در هر صورت اگه دوست داری تستش کنی، می‌تونی سورسش رو دریافت کنی، همین دستورات mvn رو اجرا کنی (بدون DskipTests- ) تا تست‌هاش هم اجرا بشن. توی کتابش بیشتر توضیح داده:
http://hbase.apache.org/book.html#hbase.tests
اما اگه می‌خوای YCSB رو تست کنی، خوب تنظیمش می‌کنی و اجرا می‌کنی دیگه! باز هم اگه می‌خوای مطمئن بشی YCSB درست کار می‌کنه، می‌تونی تست‌های خود YCSB رو اجرا کنی (همونطور که گفتم، با دستور mvn و بدون DskipTests- ).

----------


## kiani2012

یه تایپیک توی Nosql باز کردم متاسفانه حذف شد
بله من cassandra را دانلود کردم میخواستم تستش کنم ببینم مشکلی برای اجرا توی YCSB نداشته باشه

البته من git bash و python را هم نصب کردم
دستور bin/ycsb رو توی git bash اجرا کردم

----------


## kiani2012

سلام
thrift client  چیه؟

میخوام به پایگاه داده cassandra متصل بشم این ارورو رو میده

$ bin/cqlshConnection error: ('Unable to connect to any servers', {'192.168.1.200': error(10061, "Tried connecting to [('192.168.1.200', 9042)]. Last error: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it")})

----------


## -سیّد-

سلام
لطفاً بقیه‌ی مشکلاتتون رو در ادامه‌ی این بحث نپرسید، اینایی که گفتید ربطی به maven نداشت. برای مشکلات جدید، تاپیک جدید باز کنید.




> thrift client  چیه؟



thrift یه کتابخونه هست که برای ارتباط بین دو تا سرویس استفاده می‌شه. یکی از ویژگی‌هاش اینه که توی هر زبانی می‌شه ازش استفاده کرد، در نتیجه وقتی شما یه سرویس به زبان مثلاً جاوا نوشتید، می‌تونید از توی یه client به هر زبون دیگه‌ای بهش وصل بشید. دقیقاً مثل پروتکل‌هایی مثل XML یا JSON، با این تفاوت که binary هست و سرعتش به مراتب بیش از پروتکل‌های text-based هست. از این نظر شدیداً شبیه protobuf گوگل هست. توضیحات بیشتر:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_Thrift




> میخوام به پایگاه داده cassandra متصل بشم این ارورو رو میده





> $ bin/cqlshConnection error: ('Unable to connect to any servers', {'192.168.1.200': error(10061, "Tried connecting to [('192.168.1.200', 9042)]. Last error: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it")})


بررسی کنید که آیا cassandra اجرا شده؟ و روی پورت و IP که می‌خواد بهشون وصل بشه بالا اومده؟ با دستور netstat می‌تونید بررسی کنید.

----------


## kiani2012

نه برای کارت شبکه (127.0.0.1) فقط این دو پورت تعریف شده
 TCP    127.0.0.1:49622        DESKTOP-VUJRC7E:49712  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49712        DESKTOP-VUJRC7E:49622  ESTABLISHED

----------


## kiani2012

چطور میتونم این پورت رو برای کارت شبکه ام باز کنم؟

----------


## -سیّد-

لطفاً یه تاپیک دیگه باز کنید.

----------


## kiani2012

> لطفاً یه تاپیک دیگه باز کنید.


باز کردم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...31#post2280131

----------

